# URGENT. All 8 cats/dogs rushed to vet?



## littleginsu (Mar 26, 2014)

So I received a small bag of trout chow and turtle brittle from carolinapetsuuply.com and the cats knocked the box off the table then the dogs proceeded in tearing the box apart and I am sure everyone was in on the feasting of turtle brittle... They got into some of the trout chow but not much.

I cannot find any information on what is in turtle brittle to determine if all 8 animals need to be rushed to the vet or not... ?!?

Does anyone know what turtle brittle consists of?


----------



## kathyth (Mar 26, 2014)

I would call the supplier!!!
I would not imagine that the animals would require emergency care, but.........
I would google the normal ingredients in trout chow and turtle brittle.
Let us know!!
Good luck


----------



## HJ1983 (Mar 26, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> So I received a small bag of trout chow and turtle brittle from carolinapetsuuply.com and the cats knocked the box off the table then the dogs proceeded in tearing the box apart and I am sure everyone was in on the feasting of turtle brittle... They got into some of the trout chow but not much.
> 
> I cannot find any information on what is in turtle brittle to determine if all 8 animals need to be rushed to the vet or not... ?!?
> 
> Does anyone know what turtle brittle consists of?




I found this old thread that has some info about ingredients in turtle brittle. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-11478.html

I'm not sure if it helps any. Maybe call a the vet and see what they recommend?


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, we do not have any exotic pet vets in town... So I am not sure they would even know themselves. Calling Vets in Tucson, Phoenix, et al. to see if they can triage the situation and go from there.


Thank you for the link, it doesn't appear there is anything toxic in the turtle brittle... I can probably expect some diarrhea from them the next few days. I guess it is some really great stuff, too bad the turtles won't get to have a taste. UGH.


----------



## katrvt (Mar 26, 2014)

Should be fine. Maybe some gi upset if anything. Make sure they have enough water access in case the salt content was more than minimal


----------



## HJ1983 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm no expert but if you think about cats and turtles in a "wild" setting I think their diets are probably very similar. Your cats might be ok. Maybe not even have diarrhea. I hope everything turns out to be ok.

Also dogs eat pretty much anything and are ok. I've seen countless dogs eat random trash and have no ill effects.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 26, 2014)

My cats have eaten it before as well (broke into the bag) with no ill effects.


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I am just so *bleeping* mad at myself for not securing it better.


----------



## wellington (Mar 26, 2014)

99.9% of the time, if it's food for animal or human it won't hurt a cat or dog. I wouldn't panic. Some might get a little sick and vomit a little or diarrhea. If it continues more then a couple days, then I would take that animal in. If it were a known poison or known poison food then I would call a vet and ask what to do.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 26, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Thanks, guys. I am just so *bleeping* mad at myself for not securing it better.



Don't beat yourself up. That stuff has a strong fishy smell and they can smell it through the bag. No matter where I hide it, my cats manage to get into it!!!!


----------



## HJ1983 (Mar 26, 2014)

littleginsu said:


> Thanks, guys. I am just so *bleeping* mad at myself for not securing it better.



It's quite alright. Don't be too hard on yourself. I'm just glad it seems like everything will be alright.


----------

